# What's the best way to advertise yourself these days?



## _Azrael (Nov 27, 2017)

I'm looking for a new gig (bass). In the past I've always relied on word of mouth but the last couple of leads have been dead ends. I'm not from Edmonton so my word of mouth reach is relatively limited, and beyond going old school and posting ads in the music store (does anyone even read those?) I'm not sure what people use these days.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Use everything.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Mind meld.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Its tuff bro. When I moved to Sask I lucked into the local classic rock band thru a guy I worked with. 

Other than that, its always been "we-are-buddies-we-play-together". 

So I recommend personal contact wherever you can find it.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Check out bar jams and have a beer with the other players.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

You know that bassists are the most in demand pretty much around the world. Also because it’s the hardest instrument to play really well. 

Kijiji ads are good. Just don’t commit to anything without sleeping on it and getting goals In writing / email. 

Finally once you’re with a group, pick a project, goal or deadline and tell them up front that you’ll re-evaluate your situation then. Give it at least 6 months or until you’ve played 2-10 shows (depending on your desired gig frequency. ) 

And do a cover of mustang Sally and sweet home Alabama. (Just kidding).


----------



## _Azrael (Nov 27, 2017)

sambonee said:


> You know that bassists are the most in demand pretty much around the world. Also because it’s the hardest instrument to play really well.
> 
> Kijiji ads are good. Just don’t commit to anything without sleeping on it and getting goals In writing / email.


In demand, yes... but people have to know I'm available. Does Kijiji actually work? I always figured a decent band would rely on word of mouth and wouldn't need to advertise.

I spent about a year and a half with my last band before we went separate ways. Word of mouth got me a couple of references, but neither panned out.

I put out a call via Facebook to all my scene contacts, but I'm not a big social media guy so if this doesn't get me anything I'm not sure where else to go. 



> Finally once you’re with a group, pick a project, goal or deadline and tell them up front that you’ll re-evaluate your situation then. Give it at least 6 months or until you’ve played 2-10 shows (depending on your desired gig frequency. )


This is how the last project fizzled out. All talk, no action, zero organization.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Gotta have 2 things always. A Plan. And a pre-arranged exit (with option to continue)


----------



## _Azrael (Nov 27, 2017)

sambonee said:


> a pre-arranged exit


I never leave my gear at someone else's place.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Bandmix.ca seems to work for some people. Around here, most projects seem to grow out of the local open mic scene.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Jams are a good place to meet other musicians and make contacts. Bass players are always in demand. Best of luck.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Like I said, use everything. Dont decide kijiji doesnt work - post, and if nothing comes from it *then* it didnt work *that time*. Use facebook use twitter, put an ad in your local paper and the music store. Ask the music store staff if they know anyone who needs a bassist. Network the crap out of your area by going to shows and talking to people - even if you dont like the genre. If your name is everywhere AND they see you everywhere, someone will find you.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Two of my more successful bands were found by hanging out at a music store and networking with the customers and hangers out. That said, I fully agree with Budda (above), use everything.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

_Azrael said:


> I never leave my gear at someone else's place.


What I mean is that the end is a point in time or a completed achievement. This way no one has to cause a break-up. It’s aleeady in the plan. 

If y’all wanna continue then you make a new plan (gigs, new singer, management, add to set list and set 5 more gigs, etc.... )


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2018)

Bandmix.ca free to join


----------



## _Azrael (Nov 27, 2017)

sambonee said:


> What I mean is that the end is a point in time or a completed achievement. This way no one has to cause a break-up. It’s aleeady in the plan.


Ah. So this is more of a mutual agreement than it is a personal decision. It makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2018)

Open stage jams are a great way because there is no expectations and you can see who is what without all the work. How many band tryouts have you been to where there is no fit? Open stage you see them, they see you.


----------



## _Azrael (Nov 27, 2017)

laristotle said:


> Bandmix.ca free to join


Nice.

Made an account - _Jordan


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Checked out your page. Looks good! You'll be "employed" in no time.


----------



## _Azrael (Nov 27, 2017)

KapnKrunch said:


> You'll be "employed" in no time.


Didn't take long. Seems word of mouth wins again. Got a referral off this forum that's turned into a potential gig. Did the meet 'n greet tonight and jammed through 5 or 6 songs.

It'll be an interesting project. R&B/Soul (both current and classic). Not really in my wheelhouse since I normally play rock/metal, but an exciting chance to develop as a bass player.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

_Azrael said:


> Didn't take long. Seems word of mouth wins again. Got a referral off this forum that's turned into a potential gig. Did the meet 'n greet tonight and jammed through 5 or 6 songs.
> 
> It'll be an interesting project. R&B/Soul (both current and classic). Not really in my wheelhouse since I normally play rock/metal, but an exciting chance to develop as a bass player.


Way to go bud! Sure, you will like it. Just embrace the genre. Remember: "There are only two kinds of music: sincere and insincere."


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Can I piggy-back this?? It's not really derailing, cause it's topical, and _Azrael (O-P) got his means to an end. Congrats by the way. R&B Soul is a great genre, and relies so much on the rhythm section, your chops will sky rocket! 

How do you advertise yourself? If you're in a band, or duo, or going solo.... how do you turn "OK, I am making the jump, gonna play live, I have my set-list, necessary gear, and I'm ready to go" into _actual_ gigs?

Back in the day, we had a ghetto-blaster in the room, and we hit record, made copies and handed them out. Do we still do that? Not on cassette obviously, but what?? CD, Flash-Drive, business cards with a link to your You-Tube channel?? Is it just audio, or A/V?? As I said in another post (How Many Gigs Last Year) I want to play out more. Just don't know where to start in the "modern era".


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

_Azrael said:


> Didn't take long. Seems word of mouth wins again. Got a referral off this forum that's turned into a potential gig. Did the meet 'n greet tonight and jammed through 5 or 6 songs.
> 
> It'll be an interesting project. R&B/Soul (both current and classic). Not really in my wheelhouse since I normally play rock/metal, but an exciting chance to develop as a bass player.


Glad it worked out!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Right on!

Local open mics/jams are always a good way to network. Just show up to a jam with a bass, and know how to play it.


----------



## _Azrael (Nov 27, 2017)

SWLABR said:


> How do you advertise yourself? If you're in a band, or duo, or going solo.... how do you turn "OK, I am making the jump, gonna play live, I have my set-list, necessary gear, and I'm ready to go" into _actual_ gigs?
> 
> Back in the day, we had a ghetto-blaster in the room, and we hit record, made copies and handed them out. Do we still do that? Not on cassette obviously, but what?? CD, Flash-Drive, business cards with a link to your You-Tube channel?? Is it just audio, or A/V?? As I said in another post (How Many Gigs Last Year) I want to play out more. Just don't know where to start in the "modern era".


The things that works best for my last band was having a guy that just bugged various venues until they gave him a gig. A couple places brought us in on a Monday and had us play our set. Once the ice was broken things started to go from there. In Edmonton there's various battle-of-the-bands things that can get your foot in the door.

The other things that helped were;

- Having a professional looking Facebook page, post images and video that show you're for real. Keep upgrading the imagery as you move up in stage/venue quality.

- having a demo disc recorded (we were an original band, so we put out a 5 song EP). As an original band being able to say "iTunes, Google Play, Spotify, Etc" seems to give a lot of credibility.

- we produced a video to go along with one of our demo tracks. Nothing complicated. Took about 20 minutes to film (played along to the recording a few times in our rehearsal spot) and an evening to assemble using whatever the stock moving app on a MacBook is called.

- an EPK (Electronic Press Kit) (Google EPK and make one yourself)

- and a professional sounding email address that made is seem like we had a booking agent even though it was one of the band members doing it.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I just formed a new band recently, 2 of the members, the singer and the drummer, I contacted through bandmix.ca. I also look in Kijiji to look for members. 

Congrats to the OP for finding a band.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

_Azrael said:


> The things that works best for my last band was having a guy that just bugged various venues until they gave him a gig. A couple places brought us in on a Monday and had us play our set. Once the ice was broken things started to go from there. In Edmonton there's various battle-of-the-bands things that can get your foot in the door.
> 
> The other things that helped were;
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips. CD's are still an OK form of distribution... good to know. 

... I guess I _do_ have to finally create a Face Book page. (he says begrudgingly)


----------



## _Azrael (Nov 27, 2017)

SWLABR said:


> Thanks for the tips. CD's are still an OK form of distribution... good to know.
> 
> ... I guess I _do_ have to finally create a Face Book page. (he says begrudgingly)


I don't know if laptops even come with CD players in them anymore?

We had CDs printed, but in hindsight it was a waste of money. In a world of digital communications having links to your music online is a better way to go. You can drop Facebook, soundcloud and youtube links into emails and text messages. If people are booking you over their phone or iPad it's instant and it costs you nothing but time.

On that note, when it comes to your band name consider how easy/hard it will be to search for it online. My last band had a really generic name and it made finding us difficult.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Thanks... again. 

This is my venture into solo acoustic gigs, so, a unique band name shouldn't be a problem. However, I have a very famous person who shares my name. Well, he's more widely known in the UK than here, but if you Google my name, I don't come up. He does!


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2018)

Coming up with a cool logo is the problem that we're having with our band. lol.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

sambonee said:


> You know that bassists are the most in demand pretty much around the world. Also because it’s the hardest instrument to play really well.


Um, no; that would be drummers (at least around here - you're not that far, but it's harder to be a drummer downtown). I swear, every band I am in where I don't play drums it's the hardest bloody position to fill; sometimes I've joined a band and have to move to drums cuz there ain't nobody else.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2018)

sambonee said:


> You know that bassists are the most in demand pretty much around the world.


From what our female vox told me, they're also what groupies actually gravitate to because of their fingering.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Um, no; that would be drummers (at least around here - you're not that far, but it's harder to be a drummer downtown). I swear, every band I am in where I don't play drums it's the hardest bloody position to fill; sometimes I've joined a band and have to move to drums cuz there ain't nobody else.


I've not had many bands, but I'd agree with the bass player vacancy being the hardest chair to fill. The last two, we had drummers and 2 guitars... we were stuck till we got a bass player. One of the times the slot was filled by a guy who asked to join, and we said "OK, but only if you pick up the bass". He was terrible.... the last band, myself or the other guitar player would take turns at practice, but we both sucked. We literally stumbled upon our permanent bassist. And he was such a good bass player we immediately went from knocking around in the garage, to being able to gig! 

To add to Laristotle's point, he somehow got groupies. It had to be his dexterity, cause it sure as sh*t wasn't his looks!


----------

